# Udruga RODA > O Udruzi > Udruga u medijima >  31.01.2007 DJH - autosjedalice

## Inesica

sutra 31.01.2007, na prvom programu, u emisiji "dobro jutro hrvatska", u 8:07 (vrijeme bi uzela malo sa rezervom) biti će prilog o autosjedalicama

 :Smile:

----------


## aries24

gledala, bilo je  :D 

i još kad je meštar rekao da u austriju ne smiješ bez (dobre) as ako voziš dijete, ne znam je li točno, ali ako je bravo za njih, 
nadam se da će ovakvi prilozi podići razinu svijesti o as i kod nas!

----------


## Mama Natasa

Gledala i ja :D 
I ja se nadam da će prilog pomoći da ljudi napokon shvate neophodnost i važnost AS.

----------


## daddycool

> i još kad je meštar rekao da u austriju ne smiješ bez (dobre) as ako voziš dijete, ne znam je li točno, ali ako je bravo za njih,


ovaj dio mi je zazvučao poput "pametno vam je kupiti autosjedlaicu jer bez nje ne možete u austriju" a ja bi radije da je razlog kupovine briga o sigurnosti djeteta. no nema veze bitno je da je rezultat isti.

----------


## Amalthea

Ako netko nije gledao, a želi vidjeti prilog, može ga skinuti ovdje.

18,2 MB:

Inesica i autosjedalice na DJH + Meštrov komentar na kraju

 :Smile:

----------


## buby

:D

----------


## Linda

Super prilog, ali izgleda da meštar nije skužio poantu.  :Evil or Very Mad:

----------


## Amalthea

Meštar se zeka   :Wink:

----------


## vimmerby

on ja inače poznat po svojim šalama i pošalicama   :Smile:  

a i da tu i tam bubne nekaj ne zlonamjerno

----------


## Andora

meštar je   :Heart:

----------

